# Queries regarding Proof of Funds



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

Hi Guys,

Need your help ...


I can arrange required Funds for Express Entry. But I don't have it right now and can arrange it in 10-15 days.

I am about the lodge my application in CIC & will wait for ITA

My questions are : 

What's the minimum duration to show the funds in Bank?
Is it necessary to have the funds in Saving accounts ? Can't we have it as Fixed Deposits ?



Thanks
Silvi


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

The longer you have the funds in your name, the less suspicious it is.

As long as you have immediate access to the money, it counts. If you lose 30% of the money because it's in a fixed account and you have to withdraw it, the money is worth not 100% but 70%.


----------



## Silvi6 (Dec 22, 2014)

EVHB said:


> The longer you have the funds in your name, the less suspicious it is.
> 
> As long as you have immediate access to the money, it counts. If you lose 30% of the money because it's in a fixed account and you have to withdraw it, the money is worth not 100% but 70%.


Thanks EVHB

One more thing, Can the funds be on Husband's name ? who is also there in the 
application.

And In India, Fixed Deposits is more than the amount deposited. Whenever we want to withdraw, we can and the amount will definitely be more with interest amount included.


Thanks
Silvi


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

If you are the main applicant, it has to be in your name. It can be on a shared bank account, as long as you -by yourself- have full access to the funds without needing somebody else's signature or permission.


----------

